
Colleges Think Women Having Sex Is Dangerous. Laura Kipnis Says They’re Wrong - jseliger
http://reason.com/reasontv/2017/05/09/laura-kipnis-unwanted-advances-title-ix
======
stcredzero
Shortly after I graduated, I was taking a couple of CS courses at a local
college that was affiliated with one of the mainstream Protestant churches. I
discovered that 1) There was a $50 fine for walking on the grass and 2) If two
people were caught having sex on campus, it was an automatic expulsion, even
if the two people were married. (I didn't discover this by getting fined or
kicked out.)

A few years later, at a southern state university, I had the experience of
having my driver's license taken by the RA before I could visit with a friend
in her women-only dorm room. It was like the rest of the world was a man
library, and my card was being filed away like a book in a 1980's library.

~~~
gumby
Speaking of the 1980s: in the mid 1980s I had a girlfriend at Wellesley.
Someone pulled the fire alarm in her dorm in the middle of one night, and
among the evacuated crowd was a significant number of men wrapped in towels or
womens' bathrobes.

Sounds like that theoretically would not happen today -- but I have a hard
time believing that's the case.

------
vivekd
What this whole thing about consent issues tells me is that the promise of the
sexual revolution and free no consequence sex is bullocks.

Is it sexual harassment when someone gets someone to have sex with them by
taking advantage of another's vulnerable state, or giving false promises, or
has un-consented anal or other sex acts when only vaginal sex is consented to.
How clear does a woman have to express lack of consent when in the heat of the
moment?

These are not questions with easy answers and their inherent vagueness
encourages jilted women to make these claims, horny men to act in ways that
encourage these claims, and leaves administrators and officials straining to
effectively and fairly evaluate these claims.

The way Western culture and Western sexuality and the expectations surrounding
it are set up is pretty much geared for these sorts of sexual harassment cases
to come up.

~~~
maxerickson
_Is it sexual harassment when someone gets someone to have sex with them by
taking advantage of another 's vulnerable state, or giving false promises, or
has un-consented anal or other sex acts when only vaginal sex is consented
to._

The unconsented acts would not be harassment, they would be assault.

------
andrewflnr
This is not a perspective you hear a lot in the mainstream, either from the
right or left. It's refreshing.

------
valuearb
"feminist paternalism" is a good description.

~~~
perilunar
Maternalism even.

Funny how paternalist is pejorative, when mothers can be just as controlling,
especially about sex.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I wonder how much VC money you could raise for a block chain based consent
app. Basically, it allows two or people to agree on consent for specific acts
then at the end of the encounter everybody can verify nothing nonconsensual
occurred. If anybody disagrees, it automatically calls the police so
everything can get sorted out while evidence and memories are fresh.
Everything is saved to the block chain so it cannot be modified.

~~~
sushid
Yes, because everybody would love to have a decentralized, public ledger for
sexual activities. /s

I can't imagine what hard forking or a 51% attack would do to the "community."

~~~
stcredzero
_Yes, because everybody would love to have a decentralized, public ledger for
sexual activities. /s_

Diaspora?

